# Papillon VS. Ferret...WHO wins???



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

My 2 kiddos being silly...

In corner one, we have Tigger...3 lbs lightweight...5 yr. Veteran...currently holds the Gold Medal belt in "owning" a GSD/husky mix (@a solid 75 lbs.)...specializes in "sneak attacks"..also, bites "below the belt"...









In corner 2, we have Leif...7 mo. old youth class - 7 lbs.- Currently holds a belt in ...ummm...making me give him treats...strenghts - SPEED!!









Sizing up the opponent:









Psst...ferret..youz aboutz tooz getz alotz of papillon:









Like ninja...fallz from the sky!!









Ewww...you tastez kinda "yucky"...









Mouthwash break...*dings bell*









Round 2...LOTS of "teeth flare"..


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe we just kizz & make-up??









See? I will share the Championship with you!!









Brothers from another mother....now...lets go get some treats!!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

aw, great pics!

they really play like that? how impressive.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes! Absolutely! When I first brought Leif home, he was soo tiny compared to Tigger, & gosh, he was even scared of him too. Tigger is a very well adjusted old man, & the two get along just like brothers, they will even eat & drink from the same dishes at the same time...they are quite a pair....in fact, I credit Tigger for teaching Leif bite inihibition...they mostly just go side to side with their mouths, not actually even touching each other...VERY cute to see


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I had no idea Ferrets could wrestle like that! very cute!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! They are very docile, hilarious pets to own (for the RIGHT people)...Leif is sooo attached to Tigger! I have not the heart to explain to him that Tiggers days are not unlimited...he literally begs for him EVERY evening to be let out for play-time...they each hold their own, but...Tigger does hold the upper-hand


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I had no idea Ferrets could wrestle like that! very cute!


Digby (my ferret) wrestles with Toby (who wieghs 80 pounds!). They're tough little weasels.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a ferret years ago named Pinkydink. She was such a joy! Loved these pics! And I sure loved your red shag carpet!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHAHA!! Thanks DM!! That carpet cost me $300...&, I have had many ails over it since...its a MONSTER to clean, plus, Leif thinks its "fun" to bury things in it...the worst was a piece of roast beef that NOONE will admit to giving him...darn family members!!! Leif has a "special" pic just for you..(actually, I did an entire photo shoot, but, in honor of your reply..I shall post one - just for you...fingers crossed for NEXT year - HAHAHAHA )


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha, so cute! Don't they hurt each other, though?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

yappypappymom said:


> HAHAHA!! Thanks DM!! That carpet cost me $300...&, I have had many ails over it since...its a MONSTER to clean, plus, Leif thinks its "fun" to bury things in it...the worst was a piece of roast beef that NOONE will admit to giving him...darn family members!!! Leif has a "special" pic just for you..(actually, I did an entire photo shoot, but, in honor of your reply..I shall post one - just for you...fingers crossed for NEXT year - HAHAHAHA )


HAHA well with a picture that cute. They just may win next year!!! HAA


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Blizzard ...no, suprisingly not..they do alot of "mock fights", & you would think that they were both army men in the way that they plan strategic ambushes...but, they really do have boundaries whilst playing...they both seem to really get a "high" from the other, & go to great lenghts to find an awesome hiding place to "pounce" & suprise the other...they are well matched, although, my ferret Tigger has been around many a dog, &, to be honest (DON'T YOU DARE TELL LEIF THIS)...a Pap pup is like playing with a kitten to him...he used to outwit myGSD/husky Max EVERY time...theres special secret powers those there ferrets posess...Tigger merely "fluffs" Leifs "big-boy-feathers" is all...remember...sssshhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! LOL *winks*


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

For DM-I doubt that in my life time we shall ever get as close as we just got, but...that STILL won't deter me from decking out my "crew" LOL...were my house to burn up tomorrow, the flames would surely burn green from the loads of crap!! ...Still, hats off to you DM


----------



## Lil RiRi (Dec 10, 2009)

He is the cutest! I love his pjs.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha, you know, Tigger's teeth look REALLY SHARP!! I bet they probably feel like a puppy's sharp teeth when he bites. Eeks. 

Btw I love the pictures!! Keep em coming


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

oh, my Yappypappy, these pics are a joy to look at. Very very cute pets you have there.

I could swear that your Tigger could easily be my Loki's twin lol. Although I know my dog would never deliberately hurt any of my ferrets, I do not trust him around them because he is much bigger and he plays too rough. However on occasion I let them see each other under very very close supervision. Eris and Loki are curious about my dog but don't interact a whole lot with him, Pandora however, I think she is out for blood. She starts doing the war dance at him and next thing I know she is latched onto his nose or ears not letting go and Lars(my dog) is yelping bloody murder, It is not very easy to pry her off of him, i do not think playing is what Pan has in mind though because she is hissing and her fur stands on all ends when she attacks Lars. but it is clear to see that there is a genuine friendship between Tigger and Leif. Got any videos of them playing that you can post??

BTW, I love the name Leif. That is actually one of the names I have planned if I ever get another dog


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Lil Riri,Lucidity, & Eris!!...Those jammies came in quite handy...I LOVE to see my fella' sporting around in them ..and yes, Lucidity...Tigger has absolute DAGGERS for teeth...Leif has learned well by them ...if Tigger DIDN'T have such "defenses",I think that Leif would happily drag Tiger from room to room by his tail...thankfully Tigger has a mind of his own, & youngsters don't seem to phase him much=thanks to those long teeth 
Eris...I know that many a dog has hurt/killed ferrets unintentionally just from being in an euphoric state...I KNOW that I am one of a luck few that get to witness this silly phenomea(sp?) on a nightly basis...the 2 actucally beg for the others attentions...the downfall is that I only have my camera phone to get video at the moment...trust me...if its funny in pics,...the videos would be awesome though I admit. Truly the key ingredient here with mixing the speceis is SUPERVISION!! Granted, I don't nearly have to supervise like I did a few months ago, but, I DO know that the friendship is one of fun, & there isn't an ounce of predator/prey...they really are just buddies....they get along almost TOO well.-they give kisses & all...I am currently looking for the fountain of youth to dunk Tigger in if ANYONE has any privy of info...I wold pay verrryyy well for this tid-bit of info mind you.......ok, I AM BEGING NOW....ANYONE???? PLEASE...I CAN'T WAIT MUCH LONGER.....*sniffles*


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Yappy, I think it is quite fine that you let Tigger and Leif play together like that. I hope you did not interpret what I said as disagreeing with the fact that they play together. I think your two little ones are quite compatible as play mates. Problem is with my dog, he is a bigger breed and mixed with a breed that is known to have a high prey drive so it is hard for me to have Lars around my ferrets..and quite difficult too, when it comes separating and dividing playtime in the house. Lars has proven himself to be gentle with my ferrets and he comes up and licks them when I hold them, but he is much bigger and heavier than a Pappion(sp??), I know he could do some serious damage just if he were to accidentally step on one. My cat on the other hand is best friends with Loki and plays with him the way your Leif plays with Tigger 

As for the fountain of youth, I promise if I should find it I will send gallons upon gallons of it your way . Tigger may be 5, but some ferrets have been known to reach past 10 years. Never know, he could be still young yet. I most sincerely hope for you that your Tigger makes it to become one of the ferrets that reach a decade in age. I know I sure hope that for mine too. They are a type of animal where it is extremely easy to become attached to I have noticed.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

aww, so cute. I wouldn't think ferrets would do that


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Omg that is sooo cute! I always wanted a ferret growing up...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe Leif will help Tigger to live longer...he has someone to live for (besides you of course YP!). What is the usual life span of a ferret? Is 5 really that old?

Those pictures are so cute and I would love to see some video. You could send something like that into AFV. You would win the top prize for sure!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> What is the usual life span of a ferret? Is 5 really that old?


Most ferrets live 5-8 years. I've had 2 females live to be 8, one lived to be 6. My males, one was 5, one was 6. My current ferret is only 2. Ferrets are VERY prone to serious diseases like adrenal gland disease and insulinoma (pancreatic cancer). They're not easy pets and a ferret-savvy vet is a necessity.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh my goshhhh, I love Leif...he is GORGEOUSSSS. He's welcome over here any day, even if he's a Jets fan!! Roxy has a brand new crush.. She wants to know if he's interested in a slightly older girl..who keeps a good eye on her girlish figure!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

That is too cute! I used to want a ferret, but then I read up on what you all have to do to ferret proof your house, and thought, "no, WAY too lazy for all that" LOL


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

We are bringing our golden home in about 8 weeks, and we have two ferrets, Bear and Noodles. I am curious to see how they get along!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG those pictures are ADORABLE! I hope my girls will play like that someday!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

I want a ferret.


----------

